# What is you favoiete wood for smoking sausage ..... why?



## rexlan (Jul 1, 2012)

I have come to like Oak (white) as my favorite all-round smoking wood.  It seems to go well with pork, beef and fish, not too strong and puts good flavor in the finished product.


----------



## couger78 (Jul 1, 2012)

hickory and applewood. Sometimes use both. Favorite: apple.

Kevin


----------



## boykjo (Jul 1, 2012)

APPLE............... hands down...................


----------



## jarhead (Jul 1, 2012)

If you don't smoke with hickory around here, you will get run out of town.


----------



## gotarace (Jul 1, 2012)

Hickory here...apple is my next favorite


----------



## gersus (Jul 1, 2012)

I like hickory for a good smoke flavor, and use a lot of cherry when I want a milder smoke. I usually put some oak in too because oak is everywhere here and it gives a "taste of home" taste.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a lot of different woods for different sausages, but my all-around favorite is swamp hickory.


~Martin


----------



## brokenwing (Jul 1, 2012)

I use about 8 types of wood, but Hickory, and Apple are my favorites.  Try applewood smoked bacon, and you will never use another wood to make bacon again.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 2, 2012)

I use mostly Hickory. #2 would be Apple and #3 would be Maple. Mostly it's what ever sounds good today!


----------



## rexlan (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting folks ... looks like Hickory is what I should order for my new AMPS!


----------



## sam3 (Jul 2, 2012)

I prefer Pecan with my Keilbasa and snack stiks. Apple sometimes.


----------



## skull fish (Jul 2, 2012)

All the old timers, including my uncle use hickory for flavor, mostly cherry for the color. So blending is key from my neck of the woods.. Everyone tells me cherry always for kielbasa.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh you wanted to know why..... The smell of apple wood used by the local butchers in the Scranton area who made kielbasa in their smokehouses in the back of their establishments.. It gave a an aroma that was UN surpassing and the perfect flavor added to the kielbasa........Oh what a feeling............


----------



## couger78 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just made a 15 pound batch of spareribs, smoked for 6-7 hours using a combination of *hickory* and *apple* (30/70% ratio). The ribs get the dose of the stronger hickory flavor, plus develop a lovely red ring, but also have the sweet & 'mellowness' I like from the applewood. This is definitely my favorite wood combo—_right now_. 

Kevin


----------



## cajun joe (Jan 6, 2013)

I like pecan simply because its the only wood my pawpaw would use when he smoked his sausage.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Right now it is Pecan……But I have used Oak, Hickory, Apple and Cherry in the past…..Pecan is just what mood I’m in right now……


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 7, 2013)

I like pecan the most for everything because it's what I grew up on and I like the flavor. I have been using alot of different woods lately though. My last batch i used apple, cherry and hickory mixed.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2013)

Hickory, apple, peach, cherry & pecan.

But i really really like Sassafras (hard to get here)


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 10, 2013)

Im a Hickory guy first and apple second.... I have been using a lot of Todd's pitmaster blend also.  Rick: I can get you sassafras the next time your home.  I just cut a few down on my lot.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 17, 2013)

What ever I can get for free. Right now its cherry ,hickory,pecan and oak.


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 17, 2013)

I like apple for the taste, cherry for the color, and maple because it's free (tree in back yard always dropping branches)


----------



## smokeywoody (Nov 20, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ smokeywoody
__ Nov 20, 2015





 so apple and hickory it is!!!


----------

